# Large starship deckplans



## Krael (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm looking for some starship deckplans. Not of small starships though. I'm looking for something absolutely huge, something on the order of the size of the 'Nostromo' from the original Alien.

I want a ship that is large enough to run an entire game through, something with enough alternate routes, twisty passages, etc to be able to run a number of different types of games on it.

I'd like free, but failing that, I don't mind spending money, as long as the quality is there.

Krael


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 26, 2003)

You may want to search on Traveller, a number of sites have deck plans.  you can also check out www.Profantasy.com download their free view and then check out their library (the viewer will allow you to print).


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 26, 2003)

I suppose the Enterprise is a little too familiar?

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Rampart/5407/ncc_nav.htm


----------



## Sanackranib (Aug 26, 2003)

see if you can get ahold of a star destroyier deck plan on one of the star wars sites. failing that perhaps a drednaught would do.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Aug 26, 2003)

This site doesn't have floorplans but it might give you a few leads to truly gigantic spaceships. I mean, most of these will dwarf the Nostromo any day.

Starship dimensions


----------



## Tom B (Aug 26, 2003)

Well, this ship isn't large on the scale of the Nostromo, but it's still a great set of deck plans.  The ship is 162m long.  Although, the actual 'ship' part of the Nostromo was probably not a lot larger than that.

http://www.zaon.com/rpg/default.php 

On the left is a column labelled "Downloads".  Scroll down until you see the link for the "Imperial Customs Frigate".  There are other deckplans, but the other ship isn't as large.  There is also great artwork on this site, which is dedicated to a new SF rpg called 'Zaon'.  Still in production, but you can download the full rulebook as a PDF for free...and it's a big book.  There are downloadable maps as well.

Tom B.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 26, 2003)

The biggest ship I've seen deckplans for was for Traveller - they put out a boxed set for the Azhanti High Lightning class ship. 

It was "only" 60,000 tons (Traveller tons, about 300,000 realworld ship tons), and it had about 20 big sheets plans. 

(Unfortunately, it's kinda rare these days. I used to have one, but lost them. <sniff>).


A more practical idea might be to look for deckplans for real world cruise ships, and simply use them.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 26, 2003)

For very large ships, I usually just make a block diagram of the different areas of the ship.  Then I have a handful of interchangable small maps (you can build them from the bits provided in the SW _Starships of the Galaxy_ book, if you have it) of important areas, for when combat pops up, or detail is needed.

Having a deck plan for even something like a star destroyer is neat, but is about the equivalent of having a map of a small city with floor plans for every single building in the city.  It's a lot of work and a pain to keep track of.

As much as I've looked, I've never been able to find actual deckplans for very large ships.


----------



## Krael (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. Exactly the type of response I expect from Enworld (and I mean that in a good way!).

What I'll probably wind up doing, is taking the plans for the Babylon 5 station, and modifying them to allow for propulsion.

That should be enough detail for at least a colony-type ship, with all that entails. It can be modified to be fully self-sufficient, which is part of the goal.

Did I mention I wanted 'big'? 

Krael


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 26, 2003)

Try these links to blueprints to the space carrier Saratoga from the show Space: Above and Beyond. On the first link, scroll down to where it says Tachnical Manual; the last 5 images have some neat blueprints. The second link only has the blueprints.

http://www.space-readyroom.de/manuals.html


http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/2760/exhibit.htm


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 26, 2003)

Krael said:
			
		

> *I'm looking for some starship deckplans. Not of small starships though. I'm looking for something absolutely huge, something on the order of the size of the 'Nostromo' from the original Alien.
> 
> Krael *




Maybe, just maybe, you might try contacting by email those involded with the alien movie. it is a longshot, but if you succede you could really luck out.

While on this topic  Does anyone have floor plans for a biological space ship [SpellJammer Aestetic? A group of illithids have come to my current world to investigate some of their lost colonies and i could make use of a map of a jellyfish shapped spacecraft.


----------



## johnnype (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't know if this will be of much help but Jovian Chronicles has some great schematics for various vehicles in some of their products:

http://www.dp9.com/Products/DP9-315.htm

Also the Ships of the Fleet series of books has some great schematics and interiors. The only problem I can see is that the ships are not very big. Still, you might want to page through them at your local game shop. They are well worth it. 

Alternity also had a bunch of products with maps in them but few as large as you want them to be. I suggest you take a look at The Last Warhulk as well as The Lighthouse if you're interested. The Lighthouse is a little thin on detail but it might serve as it describes a space station. 

Lastly, have you seen this: http://www.lcarscom.net/


----------



## Wycen (Aug 26, 2003)

I was going to point out Dream Pod 9, which does Jovian Chronicles, but before that, they did the deck plans for Palladium's Robotech games.  Huge 3 mile long Zentraedi battle cruiser type stuff and plans for lunar bases.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 26, 2003)

Wycen said:
			
		

> *I was going to point out Dream Pod 9, which does Jovian Chronicles, but before that, they did the deck plans for Palladium's Robotech games.  Huge 3 mile long Zentraedi battle cruiser type stuff and plans for lunar bases. *



Yep, I was about to mention those. Those books are *fantastic* and I would recommend them to those wanting deck plans for their futuristic games. They are:

Macross II Deck Plans Vol. 1
Macross II Deck Plans Vol. 2
Macross II Deck Plans Vol. 3

All three of these books are very good - especially if you like the designs of the Macross/Robotech starships. Volume 3 is the one with the SDF-1 (complete with city) deck plans and the 3-mile long command ship is in Volume 1, IIRC (I'm at the office, book is at home).

P.S. The information in this thread is great.


----------



## johnnype (Aug 26, 2003)

It's probably not what you had in mind but I found some concept drawings of the Nostromo here:

http://members.fortunecity.com/wendhausen/BRStarshipsv3/profile/aliens/nostromo.htm

just do a google search on alien and nostromo or sulaco. You also get some funny results if you try Wayland- Yutani, the name of the "company" that empliys Ripley. 

Last but not least you should try this:

http://www.well-of-souls.com/homeworld/hws/index.html

Although not technically blueprints or maps the concept art is tremendous. There are ships in this game that are positively gigantic. The mothership is huge. some are so big that you can't really get a good idea of the scale. Look through the concept art for some inspiration.


----------



## Dash Dannigan (Aug 26, 2003)

http://deckplans.00sf.com/

It's technically star wars but loads of great deckplans for transports and all sorts of ships here.


----------



## Krael (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you VERY much everyone!

I had also completely spaced the Jovian Chronicles books as a possible source. They've been hiding in a corner of one of my shelves, and promptly forgot about them!

That's what happens if money > time..... too many games, not enough time to play them all in.

Krael


----------



## Krael (Aug 27, 2003)

*sigh* rereading my last post, I realize that came off as INCREDIBLY arrogant. I apologize if anyone took it that way, it was unintentional...

Krael


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 27, 2003)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Maybe, just maybe, you might try contacting by email those involded with the alien movie. it is a longshot, but if you succede you could really luck out.
> 
> While on this topic  Does anyone have floor plans for a biological space ship [SpellJammer Aestetic? A group of illithids have come to my current world to investigate some of their lost colonies and i could make use of a map of a jellyfish shapped spacecraft.




The WotC website Downloads section has .zip files of 54 of the original spelljamming ships.  Just scroll down to the "Spelljammer Campaign Setting" area.  You might find what you're looking for there...

http://wizards.com/dnd/files/sjdeck5.ZIP has both the Illithid Nautiloid ship and the Octopus ship.


----------



## Micar Sin (Aug 27, 2003)

Try this site. The  plans are of the Titanic, but are very good and would work as a spaceship with some modification I think...

http://www.therealtitanic.cwc.net/boat_deck.htm


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 27, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> The WotC website Downloads section has .zip files of 54 of the original spelljamming ships.  Just scroll down to the "Spelljammer Campaign Setting" area.  You might find what you're looking for there...
> 
> http://wizards.com/dnd/files/sjdeck5.ZIP has both the Illithid Nautiloid ship and the Octopus ship.




Thanks for pointing those out. unfortunatly the ship i was looking for was far larger than those and was one of the 'mysterious' things T$R would make a supplement for later on. [but never got around to in this case]


----------

